# South Orange County Reformed Fellowship



## dannyhyde (Feb 23, 2011)

Dear brothers and sisters:

Back in Dec. '08 I posted here on the consistory of the Oceanside United Reformed Church's conviction that South Orange County, CA (San Clemente/Dana Point/San Juan Capistrano) needs a confessionally Reformed congregation.

In Oct. '08 we adopted a church planting plan. In February '09 we called and ordained one of my interns, Jon Moersch, to do this work. In May '09 we began a monthly meeting and Bible study in San Clemente. For the past year and nine months he has labored with minimal success, although with much eternal reward.

Last night our consistory approved moving this study to Sunday nights, weekly, and in a public place (St. Edward the Confessor Catholic Church's chapel in Dana Point) for six months. If we grow to 6–10 families (singles, couples, entire families) we will proceed with public worship, if not we will bring this labor to an end.

Will you boldly pray with and for us: "Save us, we pray, O LORD! O LORD, we pray, *give us success*!" (Ps. 118:25)

We need your *prayer* for the Holy Spirit to create a church in this area of barrenness as far as Reformed congregations go.

We need your help *propagating* this info to anyone you may know in South Orange County who is not a member of a Reformed congregation.

We need you to *point* family, friends, neighbors, and co-workers to check out our website: South Orange County Reformed Fellowship


----------



## discipulo (Feb 23, 2011)

As was saying to some dear brothers at a PCA Church here in Charleston, SC, this Sunday, we in Holland look to the US with great hope for

the future of Reformed orthodoxy.

While being grateful to what the Lord is doing in and trough the remaining conservative Dutch Reformed Churches, mainly CGK, GKV, NGK, GG, the HNK Bond (a 

resisting bastion of conservative reformed branch within the very liberal HNK) and eventually some fewer PKN (former GKN) still holding to Biblical Reformed 

Standards, the facts and numbers clearly show that the Confessional Reformed Churches in Holland are decreasing fast.

While in Portugal (10 million people ) there are only 2 (to my knowledge) Reformed Churches!

God knows if Europe won't be also your mission field in a coming future!

Well I saw that the URCNA helped to plant a Reformed Church in Italy while Rev. Sebastian H. is also serving the Lord in Germany.

So may the Lord of the Harvest use you mightly for His Kingdom here in the Us and where ever He leads you!


----------



## mvdm (Feb 23, 2011)

Will pray for the harvest there, Danny. Would also encourage you to place this information on the Co-urc discussion list.


----------



## dannyhyde (Feb 23, 2011)

mvdm said:


> Will pray for the harvest there, Danny. Would also encourage you to place this information on the Co-urc discussion list.


 
Done. Thank you for the reminder.


----------

